# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Bending of The Elements: A Tutorial on Using the Elements to Your Advantage (Pt. 2)

## SinisterDezz

*This Is Just a Copy From My DJ, I Decided to Post it so it Would get Out to More People. Enjoy.* *


Waterbending, Firebending, Airbending, and Earth Bending
*Welcome to this... Tutorial, I guess. After successfully mastering all the elements (From ATLAB:TLA), I have decided to write a tutorial on how to bend all four elements, in order of how hard they are to bend. I find that bending the elements is a very easy way to have self-defense in the dreamworld, as it is resourceful and versatile. It is a good idea to learn this as a beginner-intermediate, as it is extremely helpful, and fun.
Now, let's begin. I will tell you how I learned how to bend the elements, and how instances where all of them help.


And now, the element that everyone has been waiting for... AIRBENDING! Just kidding.

*火
Fire

*
Yay, now is the time for a little bit of an introduction to the element of destruction and chaos... Er, I mean, power. Fire is the element of power (As previously stated, in the last sentence...) and is the most unique and most versatile element of the four. I, personally, use fire the most. Fire is dangerous, and requires self control, even while dreaming. As you progress, your flame might change colors. I have been firebending for about 6 months now, and I have a dark purple flame (It's pretty kickass). Your color might not change. In my experience, the stronger it is, the darker the flame, and the hotter. This doesn't apply to the real world by the way. Physics are just guidelines in the dream world.

Now, something I forgot to mention in the last tutorial was, that in order to bend, or rather do anything in a the dream realm, you must have intention.
Most people will say you have to _believe.
_I think that intention is a better word.
(Sound familiar DreamscapeGoat?)

Now, I would be lying to say that firebending is the 2nd easiest of the elements.
Cause it's not.
None of them are easy, actually.
I have chosen to do firebending 2nd as it is one of the most helpful and versatile element. I mean, you can spontaneously shoot fireballs out of your fists. What isn't versatile about that?

I should probably get into the actual tutorial now. (Heads up: Badass sub-skill ahead!)
By the way, firebending is more about the technique than the moves.



One of the most basic of the moves is the fire punch. Simply punch fire at your enemies, not a whole lot of explaining needed.
If you are looking to make a steady stream of fire like so:
Attachment 6343
Just direct more power into the punch, and keep it there (Or move it if the target is being tricky.) I should probably mention that fire is the opposite element to water, which is one of the reasons I decided to choose this as the 2nd element to be taught. You need to exactly the OPPOSITE of a waterbender. The forms and techniques are almost completely different.

There really isn't a whole lot to explain about the moves of firebending. There isn't a whole lot of guidance, you have to learn by yourself. Don't worry, I will give you a lot of tips still, mostly around technique.

A semi-unique skill that firebenders have is the ability to control temperatures. Breathing more heavily and releasing rage is the best way to increase temperatures. (Rage is something we will talk about later.)
I will save the sub-skill for later, since everyone can probably guess what it is.
This is it as far as moves go, I will let you experiment with these moves, and find others that work best for you.

As a concluding note to this section, I would like to state that if your Dream Characters happen to know firebending, fire deflection is simple. Do CIRCULAR motions with your hands when the fire gets close. You mustn't be afraid of it, just 

know
 intend to deflect it. It's simple
This can also be used if you need to move fire out of your path.


Now, for the technique.
Firebending, as well as some of the other elements, relies on breathing.
Firebending relies on it more than any other element.
Breathing before you throw a punch will almost ALWAYS end in firebending.
Now, I will give you a path to choose. You can firebend while being fueled by rage, or you can bend with the original source, knowing that fire is life, and if the bender has self control, it is a DEVASTATING element. If you chose the latter, skip past this section. It is more pure, and will not have emotional effects. Though, rage is extremely powerful and will increase your power 10x.

*Rage
怒
*
Rage is powerful, and but remember that emotions are amplified in your dreams, and this could lead to waking yourself. Under SELF CONTROL, a heavy theme of firebending, you can use this as your drive. This is a more basic drive, which requires no effort, other than being angry.

Lore time:
During the 100 year war, the Fire Nation used anger and rage to distort the drive and fuel of firebending. Zuko's (My favorite character due to his development over the series) used rage as his drive, and when he joined Aang, or switched sides I should say, he lost his drive. Him and Aang traveled to the original source (Not the sun.) of firebending, the Sun Warriors. They taught the true meaning and drive for firebending.

*Life and Meaning
生活
*
There isn't a non-confusing way to explain this one. One must find the connection between fire and the fire of their soul, and draw it from there. I can't really explain this one too good, so feel free to find your own drive, which many people I have taught have seem to done. Personally, I find rage to be a TERRIBLE drive.



Now, the most powerful thing you will ever feel:

*Sub-Skill:
Lightning Generation
**閃電
*Attachment 6344
Holy SHIT, this is hard to do. You wouldn't think so, but believe me, this is incredibly hard. 
Similar to the way you deflect fire, you generate lightning with circular motion. The generation of lightning requires you to have no emotion and peace of mind. That is the hard part, since dreams amplify emotions, you have to be VERY lucid to generate lightning. This isn't hard for those who are able to reach states of mediation within dreams.
Lightning is dangerous, you can feel the energy move within you, and know the effects of this coldblooded fire.




Redirecting lightning is another story. You wont need to use this a lot, but is good to know.
Redirecting lightning requires you to bend the energy within you, starting from your arm, moving to your stomach, and out the other arm. Make sure it doesn't pass through your heart, or you will find yourself waking up in your bed, feeling for a split second the feeling of electricity killing you. I've felt it, and it's not the best feeling in the world.




Technique: Two Finger Firebending

Azula in the series uses this as her primary bending technique. It's meant only for precise attacks, quick and silent. I use it for assassinating people.

It's the same as regular fire bending, but allows you to make smaller, quicker, and more precise attacks. Useful for taking down small groups of people.




Well, thanks for reading, this is the end of the firebending tutorial, and I bet a few of you are disappointing at the amount of information you got out of this. This is more of a work in progress if anything. I just wanted to post it so I didn't keep too many of you waiting. So, expect more in the near future.

Also, I will NOT be posting air next. Instead, I want to talk about the chakras, and the AVATAR STATE.
Though you may have chosen not to be the avatar, like I have, I still manage to use the avatar state somehow.


If you do use my tutorials to practice firebending, waterbending, earthbending, and airbending, I would like you to message me about your findings and experiences, and how I could improve these tutorials for others, thanks!
*完
The End*

----------


## LouaiB

Awesome!
I personally prefer water element(power of snow!), but learning all the elements is what I will do(so cool!)
Thank you for the great tutorials, BTW ::D: !

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Awesome!
> I personally prefer water element(power of snow!), but learning all the elements is what I will do(so cool!)
> Thank you for the great tutorials, BTW!



Love and kisses <3. Haha

I'll be doing the Avatar State Tutorial tomorrow, probably. It's actually surprisingly easy, and useful, even if you don't look at yourself as the Avatar. (I know I don't.)

Power of snow? How about the power of ICE?! It's sharp and painful  ::D: .

If you don't know, I posted water already. (See the 1st part of this series.)

----------


## LouaiB

oh I know. I read it and loved it! Gosh, twisting one's blood and squeezing or bursting him or something like that! Dang, I love it!
Ice, snow, water; I love all of them ::D:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Duel me bro, I know more than you  :tongue2: .

SHHAARREEDDD DREAAAMMMIINNNGGG XD

----------


## LouaiB

Awesome!
Maybe when you dye, I'll use that healing ability

----------


## SinisterDezz

When do you want Airbending to come out?

----------


## SinisterDezz

No, but seriously, I need a time frame on when I need to post the next one.

----------


## LouaiB

Actually, these elements are in my next LD hopefully. At least the ice one maybe. My brother did an ice numchuk summoning :smiley: . Me? maybe a blizzard

----------


## LouaiB

Can you create a laser beam using the fire element?

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Can you create a laser beam using the fire element?



I'm sure you probably can! Anything is possible.

----------


## LouaiB

Nuclear Missiles out of our palms. I see the most important aspect of dream control is self-awareness( you are probably saying:"of course it is, it is the essence of the LD itself"), but what I mean is actually practicing self-awareness during the day. I do it, and it will really help with these elements

----------


## imrossed

> I'm sure you probably can! Anything is possible.



Combustion Man  :Shades wink:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Correction: Sparky spark boom man.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

This is an awesome concept, its definitely on my list of things to do in the world of lucid dreaming.  ::D: 

Nice guide by the way.

----------


## Brigid

Whoaaa this is awesome. ATLA is pretty much my favorite TV show ever. This would be cool to learn how to do!  :smiley:

----------


## SinisterDezz

It's rather fun to use waterbending. It's even cooler when you make ice spears and impale your enemies.

Sorry, I just went to a dark place there....

----------


## Brigid

> It's rather fun to use waterbending. It's even cooler when you make ice spears and impale your enemies.
> 
> Sorry, I just went to a dark place there....



Haha! That does sound kind of fun, actually.  :wink2:  And of course there's always blood-bending as well ... mwahahaha.

----------


## LouaiB

waret powers ey!?
I will knock on some random guy's house,he opens and an ocean is heading his way(tsunami)  ::lol::

----------


## ParadoxOwl

What about flammable liquid/substance bending...then combined with fire?

----------


## LouaiB

> What about flammable liquid/substance bending...then combined with fire?



wow! ::o: 
ocean of fuel fire!

----------


## SinisterDezz

OilBending

Get on my level.  :tongue2:

----------


## LouaiB

lol
ok, solar system bending :tongue2:

----------


## SinisterDezz

My earthbending is strong enough to move entire planets more than likely...

So... Beat that.

----------


## LouaiB

I will bend your whole dream to obvilivian, so you will never dream again! :mwahaha:

----------


## SinisterDezz

=O

I will bloodbend and make your heart burst before you get the chance.

I will Chi-Block you, and kill you on the spot.

----------


## SinisterDezz

Or, I will find your very deepest secrets and extract them from you.
You will ask me to bring downfall to your top rival.
Though, in the process, I figure out that I am really the subject, and wake up and go home to my children.

Oh wait, that's the plot of Inception.

----------


## LouaiB

I already sent an assassin as we speak. you will not get the chance cuz you will be terminated before I ever sleep ::evil::

----------


## LouaiB

> Or, I will find your very deepest secrets and extract them from you.
> You will ask me to bring downfall to your top rival.
> Though, in the process, I figure out that I am really the subject, and wake up and go home to my children.
> 
> Oh wait, that's the plot of Inception.



 :Big laugh:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Come on man, you don't need to be sending Combustion Man on my ass....

----------


## LouaiB

Behold my moment of glory!!!
Look!!!.......above my avatar!!!!!

----------


## LouaiB

wait 2 minutes

----------


## SinisterDezz

Haha... Okay Louai.... XD

----------


## LouaiB

Now!!!!!!

----------


## SinisterDezz

Let's just leave the thread alone and wait for people with real questions to ask. Haha.

----------


## LouaiB

:mwahaha:

----------


## LouaiB

You are cold-blooded, Dezz! :tongue2: 
Did you notice what I was implying at?
1000 Hall Points  :boogie:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Cold-blooded fire? I'm lightning?

Wow, you're too kind.

----------


## LouaiB

Yes I am! Yes I am! :Fame:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

I will bend your mind spiraling you into a never ending depression...or happiness   :wink2: .

----------


## SinisterDezz

This is getting dark, and I don't like it.  :Eek:

----------


## LouaiB

Jack has dark intentions, real dark!! ::o:

----------


## SinisterDezz

Do you ever sleep?!

----------


## LouaiB

actually, I slept 15 hours yesterday xD. Broke the 54 hour mark xxD

----------


## SinisterDezz

You... Are... Insane.

----------


## LouaiB

I think I'm in love....with DV!  ::o:

----------


## SinisterDezz

> I think I'm in love....with DV!



No, I think you are OBSESSED with DV...

----------


## LouaiB

> No, I think you are OBSESSED with DV...



Yup
After all, it is the key to greatest pleasure!  ::holyshit::

----------


## ParadoxOwl

> Yup
> After all, it is the key to greatest pleasure!



Yes.

----------


## imrossed

Have you ever tried to teach a DC to bend the elements? That'd be interesting.

----------


## LouaiB

> Have you ever tried to teach a DC to bend the elements? That'd be interesting.



Yeah! Do that for the team you're gonna make for your LDs!

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Have you ever tried to teach a DC to bend the elements? That'd be interesting.



That brings me to my current goal...

When I create my guild, I hope to teach them the ways of waterbending. (Specifically bloodbending  ::evil:: )

I also want to teach firebending to a few of them. The greatest part of this is that they aren't restricted to one element like most benders in the show.

Yay for lucid dreaming!

----------


## LouaiB

Also healing ability! So they can revive you if you dye! Stabilize you  ::lol::

----------


## SinisterDezz

> Also healing ability! So they can revive you if you dye! Stabilize you



Nah, if I am stabbed, they could just clot the blood with bloodbending.

Hey, come on, the skill has some positive parts to it  :wink2:

----------


## LouaiB

> Nah, if I am stabbed, they could just clot the blood with bloodbending.
> 
> Hey, come on, the skill has some positive parts to it



hhhh, I wanna companion! A special ops team! And The Hulk as my own personal pet :Cheeky:

----------


## SinisterDezz

I have Naira as my pet. She's a tiger...

That's on freaking fire.... Blue fire....

She taught me firebending many years ago  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

I want a lion!

or maybe dog from Half-life 2

----------


## SinisterDezz

Don't choose! No no no!

You must take what your subconscious gives you! It's the only way!

It'll be great, I promise!

----------


## LouaiB

Like ask my sub:
I want my greatest companion!

----------


## SinisterDezz

That's pretty much what I did.

I didn't even get to consciously name my animal, my subconscious did that for me, too!

----------


## LouaiB

Hey! Ask your sub what name really suits you  :tongue2: 
Might get an interesting response

----------


## SinisterDezz

I got her 3-4 years ago.

I'm not going to rename her now...

I could get a second though!  :smiley: 

I still don't have a dream guide.

----------

